# Arrow size?



## yfzandy (Feb 21, 2008)

i am new to the compound bow world and I am just learning all of the thing that go with it. When I got my bow it had some Easton arrows that where numbered 2315. I was wondering if you guys could explain what these numbers may mean. I looked everywhere and could not find any info, so I thought I would join a forum to get some help. I know this is probably a stupid question, but I have to start learning somehow.

Thanks


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

The first number is the circumference of the arrow (23). the second number is the thickness of the wall (15). You should shoot through paper and see how they fly from your bow. Check out Huntingnet.com. There is a arrow sizing chart. Or you could just shoot carbon arrows. There pretty easy to tune to your bow. Good Luck


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

To better explain the previous post, the first number is the outside diameter in 64th's of an inch. So you have 23/64" dia arrow. The second two numbers are the wall thickness in 1/1000ths of an inch. So you have 15/1000" wall thickness arrows. Those arrows are a pretty standard size for hunting if you are shooting between 60-70 lbs draw weight and 27-30" draw length. You can also go to eastons web page to see what arrow/draw weight/draw length combination will work best for you. Shooting the correct size arrow will help you properly tune the arrow for the bow and will make the arrow shoot straighter. Good luck and hope this helps.


----------

